# school finally did a good deed for me



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 10, 2022)

they unblocked gbatemp from their "web violation" list for absolutely no reason.






so anyway what are my fellow gamers up to, havent been in eof for months


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 10, 2022)

Hello 
Glad your school unblocked that site.


----------



## IS1982 (Mar 10, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> so anyway what are my fellow gamers up to, havent been in eof for months


The usual. The EOF is even more unfunny, and some people are on less. How are you?


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> they unblocked gbatemp from their "web violation" list for absolutely no reason.
> 
> View attachment 301216
> 
> so anyway what are my fellow gamers up to, havent been in eof for months



when somebody pixelates the tabs, you know some good femboy action was on there.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 10, 2022)

Flame said:


> when somebody pixelates that tabs, you know some good femboy action was on there.


lmao, just some school tabs that had the full school name in view, though you can imagine whatever you want.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 10, 2022)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> The usual. The EOF is even more unfunny, and some people are on less. How are you?


Meh, mostly just dodging my promises and overloading myself to a point that life has gotten me stuck, it'll probably until the end of summer that I fully recover and get back on track.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 10, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> they unblocked gbatemp from their "web violation" list for absolutely no reason.
> 
> View attachment 301216
> 
> so anyway what are my fellow gamers up to, havent been in eof for months


your school should have kept it blocked, the eof is utter shit


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 10, 2022)

CPG said:


> your school should have kept it blocked, the eof is utter shit


if it's so shit, leave then, unless the shit's stickyness is holding you back.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 10, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> if it's so shit, leave then


good idea


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2022)

Back when I were a lad... actually it was not until very late in my schooling career that internet became more than a modem in the library (and even that was late in the day). Anyway back when internet did become a thing it was a point of pride of the would be hacker set to walk all over the filters.

Kids today...


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 10, 2022)

Let us know if your grades plummet now you're back on here


----------



## SG854 (Mar 11, 2022)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> they unblocked gbatemp from their "web violation" list for absolutely no reason.
> 
> View attachment 301216
> 
> so anyway what are my fellow gamers up to, havent been in eof for months


Your school actual did a bad deed for you


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 11, 2022)

haha fuck nevermind they blocked it again. they also block a shitton of vpns and you'll probably get 5 minutes of enjoyment before they block that too.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Mar 12, 2022)

I remember at school that they blocked some of the most "popular" domains, like Facebook, Youtube, Twitter, but for some UNKNOWN reason they also blocked 4Chan...

Now here's the funny part: they only blocked the http urls of these websites, not the https ones. So if you typed https and the websites you would still be able to go through.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 12, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> I remember at school that they blocked some of the most "popular" domains, like Facebook, Youtube, Twitter, but for some UNKNOWN reason they also blocked 4Chan...
> 
> Now here's the funny part: they only blocked the http urls of these websites, not the https ones. So if you types https and the websites you would still be able to go through.


----------



## gillanja (May 30, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> I remember at school that they blocked some of the most "popular" domains, like Facebook, Youtube, Twitter, but for some UNKNOWN reason they also blocked 4Chan...
> 
> Now here's the funny part: they only blocked the http urls of these websites, not the https ones. So if you typed https and the websites you would still be able to go through.


typical uk school, lmao 
I also hate my school, man.. when I come there I feel that I am getting dumb, instead of improving my skills. The system is just so broken, that I have 0 desire to come there and learn. I am just getting all my homework done by using https://uk.edubirdie.com and that's it, nothing more. I hope one day the educational system will become normal, but today it's absolutely stupid


----------



## Digital_Cheese (May 30, 2022)

gillanja said:


> typical us school, lmao


yea xD. School is so dumb a lot of the time


----------

